# Purchasing a car with US Drivers License



## Brazitalian (Nov 1, 2015)

We would like to purchase a car in Portugal. We have been renting a car since Dec 2015 when we became residents. I am still waiting for our US drivers license abstract records and apostille from the US (yeap, overlooked this detail while was in the US); however, according to IMTT site, we have 185 days to exchange our US DL. We are getting mixed information about owning a car registered in our name without a valid portuguese DL: Some say we can be fined, if stopped, others say we are ok because we are still within the 185 days to exchange so no problem to have a car registered to our names but driving with US DL. IMMT site does not address this issue anywhere that I could find. Anyone has come across this situation? Thank you 
Sandra


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We were told, if within exchange time, we were fine, this was by insurance agent and car dealer, we trusted both, but we're not tested before we obtained our licenses


----------



## Brazitalian (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you, Grammymissy! That's what we are hoping for...if we buy, that we are not tested during the exchange period, hopefully we are not that unlucky&#55357;&#56841;

BTW, I am also a bit confused with the tax situation, what I read does not make sense to me, I'll post that question soon, perhaps you can shed some light on that as well. Tks.


----------

